# German Expats in USA



## Shanen1604

Dear All,

I hope you are doing well. I am a German student completing my Masters degree at Landshut (Germany) and Cambridge (UK) as it is a dual degree program. In regards to that, I have a request.

I am currently working on my postgraduate research which focuses on the 'expectations, experiences and satisfaction of German expats in USA', however, the research focuses ONLY on expats who are on international assignments and have relocated from Germany to a subsidary in USA.

I would be very thankful if as many of you could fill in my survey. It will only take 10 minutes but your feedback will be very valuable to my research. I confirm that no company or person will be identified in the research and that it has received ethical validation from all institutions required. Please get in contact with me directly if you need the ethical approval and information document.

Thank you in advance for your kind help.

Kind Regards,

Shanen Ahmed 
a student in need


----------



## Shanen1604

Here is the link to the survey:

https://goo.gl/forms/zcXLbMZ36I2TEirB2


----------

